# Security flood lights



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Need to light up front and back garden. Front is about 8m by 8m. Rear is about 15m by 8m. I was looking at LED floodlights but can't work out how powerful I need them.

10W sounds a bit weedy but might work.
20-22W sounds a bit better. Is it enough? What about 38W? Overkill?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I think you'd be better working off the Lumens rating. A low wattage LED bulb can have as much light output as a 60watt standard bulb.

Heres a good link to a chart, that may help you decide

https://www.thelightbulb.co.uk/resources/lumens_watts/

Also how many led bulbs make up a floodlight 10x 10watt led bulbs per floodlight will be 100Watts LED eqivalent.....that'll have people wearing shades at midnight lol as itll be 1300+ lumens


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought an 80W led for my back garden which is circa 10 m long, 10m wide at a guess and when it comes on looks like daylight. 

Probably too powerful actually, but if anyone jumps over the fence wanting it to be obvious.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

As Andy mentioned, all leds are not equal, check out the lumen output.
Cheap n cheerful or quality. Will it need motion detection built in?
I have used the en lite quazar on jobs as I like aurora stuff. The 30 w is 2100 lumens and equivalent to an old 150w halogen flood.
I can ask my rep for his recommendation as they have guides for lighting design.
Do you want to light the area or really flood the place with light?
Alternatively, do you have a local yesss or cef. They will push their own brands but it might be worth a look.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all. I ended up buying 22W LED ones (1800 lumens). I've had them fitted earlier today but they need adjusting. I think for the front garden/driveway, it's sufficient. I'm thinking it might be underpowered for the back garden (but the light may just need adjusting upwards a little).

Both are really for security. Locally, a few cars have been stolen from driveways so it's more for illumination to see if there's anyone prowling about.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i had a 50w 4000k at the back and to be honest it was a bit much... it lit both neighbors gardens too 

anyways it failed after 15 months so i now have a 30w 4000k and its just right.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've just fitted the 20w pir version of this for lighting up the driveway and it's bang on

Previous owners fitted 10w in the back garden and they are ok, but 20 would be better I think

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/182287511064

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

